# Dubai to Yas Island(abu dhabi) and vice versa



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

I know that there is a E1 line that goes to the Abu Dhabi city center, but I am wondering if there is some line that will drop me off on Yas Island, or at least very close by. Taxis are way too expensive. I cant seem to find anything than E1. Anybody?


----------



## edu:) (Apr 10, 2013)

We' went there using public bus transport and its easy... From Abu Dhabi bus station head to the opposite road( you can see an overpass) and from there you can take bus no 180 / 185, it goes directly to Yas Island. You can check it here ladyandhersweetescapes(dot)com/2012/10/yas-island-trip-tips(dot)html
(Just replace the (dot) with . Enjoy


----------



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

edu:) said:


> We' went there using public bus transport and its easy... From Abu Dhabi bus station head to the opposite road( you can see an overpass) and from there you can take bus no 180 / 185, it goes directly to Yas Island. You can check it here ladyandhersweetescapes(dot)com/2012/10/yas-island-trip-tips(dot)html
> (Just replace the (dot) with . Enjoy


Thanks 
I know about 170, 180, and 185 buses that goes to Yas Island from Abu Dhabi city center, but my question was if there was a bus between Yas Island and Dubai, so I dont have to go to the city center


----------

